# Upcoming Florida stuff



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone planning to ride Alafia FTF, San Felasco, Santos FTF, Croom 35/50 or any other Florida or Southeast off road events on their tandems in the next few months?

PK


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*Will be in the area but need dates*

We will be in Florida Dec-Jan (ish). What are the dates and locations of these rides?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alafia is in a couple of weeks so that's out.

However San Felasco is in January, currently sold out, but with persistence you might find a couple of tickets to ride it as the event nears. It's in near Gainesville. 

Croom is in February, this is towards Tampa. The event is put on by SWAMP club.

Santos is typically in March, this is near Ocala.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

tsetsaf said:


> We will be in Florida Dec-Jan (ish). What are the dates and locations of these rides?


I was talking with a friend earlier this week, he is planning, what is now becoming somewhat of a tradition, New Years at Santos.

There is a good possibility we may be there. Regardless though, there will be a bunch of folks there to ride with, camp with and enjoy New Years eve with.

PK


----------



## RickinFL (Nov 27, 2007)

Santos is good any time you can get there. We'll be doing it this coming Wednesday, weather permitting. LandBridge or bust!

Rick


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*what is croom like?*

Hey PK,

Little late seeing this post, but what is croom like? Some of the trails in south florida are pretty tight and rooty...unlike Santos.

We might be interested in doing Ididaride next year, we almost did it this year but we only had the mountain bike for a couple of months. Did your team do it this year? What was it like? I done it a couple of times on a single and some of the trails do not seem to be very well groomed, not sure if that is still the case.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Croom is a neat place. It can be sandy, it can be wet. Sometimes they run the FTR Enduro prior to the event and you get to ride some whoops. A description of Croom, vast and kinda wide spread, at least during the event. Rolling hill terrain, all ridable. Croom can be sandy, but I wouldn't deem it very technical, just flowing singletrack like Santos but normally softer dirt.

We had a very bad start to our year. I got sick the day after Christmas so we missed San Felasco. My wife/stoker is not fond of Croom, but will go. We didn't pre-enter and I was still recovering, so we skipped it in 2010. Then she got sick and we missed Santos FTF.

San Felasco, Croom, and Santos are all a blast on the tandem. I will say I prefer Croom in the rain. 

I wouldn't deem these trails South Florida, more like central Florida.

PK


----------

